# consumo de energia electrica de una refrigeradora



## potencian (Abr 24, 2008)

queria hacer esta consulta, ojala me puedan ayudar  

Mi refrigeradora la apago y desenchufo a las 11pm y lo vuelvo a enchufar(prender) a las 6am. Lo hago de esa manera ya que no tengo muchas cosas para congelar y aparte para que descanse y me dure mas el motor.

Un compañero me informaciónrmo que si hago lo desenchufar y enchufar al dia siguiente la refrigeradora estaria consumiendo más energia electrica de lo debido. Pero hasta donde tengo entendido solo se consume más cuando se mantiene abierto la puerta de la refrigeradora por mucho tiempo.

¿Estara en lo cierto mi compañero?

PD: mi refrigeradora es mabe que no hace escarcha.


----------



## Apollo (Abr 24, 2008)

Hola potencian:

Es muy probable que el aparato funcione más de lo debido si lo desconectas diariamente.

Cuando desconectas el refrigerador por 7 horas (de las 11 P.M a las 6 A.M), este pierde rápidamente el frío generado (en parte por lo que tiene dentro, y en parte por el lugar donde se encuentre), en 7 horas es seguro que el interior llegue a estar muy cerca de la temperatura ambiente (un refrigerador e tamaño mediano sólo necesita 3 o 4 horas para deshielarse), por lo que al conectarlo de nuevo, se necesita mucho más tiempo para volver a la temperatura normal de trabajo, en lugar de encenderse de manera "normal" 2 o 3 veces en esas 7 horas.

Ahora, esto era para los aparatos digamos... "viejos", tal vez esto no suceda con los nuevos modelos, pero no lo creo muy posible. Habrá que ver que opinan los demás compañeros.

Saludos al foro


----------



## pepechip (Abr 24, 2008)

Lo que comenta Apollo es cierto. 

Ademas hay otro ejemplo con la calefacción de una vivienda:
 Hay estudios realizados que han llegado a la conclusión que si nos vamos a ausentar de una casa por un periodo de tiempo inferior a 2 días, sale mas rentable mantener la calefacción encendida durante esos 2 días que no estamos, ya que luego al volver a conectarla esta deberá de estar muchas horas funcionando para recuperar el calor perdido.

saludos


----------



## potencian (Abr 24, 2008)

Muchas gracias amigos por sus comentarios. Seguire esperando mas comentarios de los demas foristas.

Gracias


----------



## electroaficionado (Abr 24, 2008)

mmm.. es un tema complejo.

Habria que tener datos precisos de:

Consumo de la Heladera.
Perdidas térmicas de la heladera.
Volumen de la heladera.
Calor específico de la heladera.

y algunos más.

Lo que hay que hacer es un balance entre: Cuanto cuesta enfriar toda la heladera junta a la manana VERSUS cuanto cuestar mantener fria la heladera toda la noche. Si la heladera es chica y tiene muchas pérdidas, sin duda convendra desenchufarla.

Por otro lado, se puede pensar que si al otro dia ya no esta fria (se supone que se dejo cerrada) todo ese frio Y MUCHO MAS, se habria perdido durante la noche, y se hubiese debido reponer. Recordemos que cuanto más fría esta la heladera más calor le entra. Hay que ver cuanto frio hace falta producir para enfriar la heladera a la manana, y también considerar que la heladera es más eficiente cuando el interior esta caliente que cuando esta frio.

En fin, no es un asunto sencillo.

Una pregunta, a donde va el contenido de la heladera durante la noche?

Saludos.


----------



## alcon33 (Abr 30, 2008)

hola potencian:
                             Sabes la mejor manera de ahorrar energia en las neveras es mantener sus empaquetaduras en perfecto estado eso hara que sea hermetico con respecto al medio ambiente desconectarla te lleva a dos cosas una que el compresor trabajara mas para lograr bajar de nuevo la temperatura hasta los -10ºC. del termostato (regulalo segun te necesidad) y el otro es problema de proliferacion de vacterias y microorganismos en los alimentos que guardas,te menciono que si se inicia la descomposicion de la materia ya no la detienes esto por los cambios de temperaturas.(cuida tu salud)

    El uso de la refrigeracion es  desacelerar los procesos de descomposicion de la materia.

                                                 espero te sirva.


                            alcon33


----------



## Arze_Bless (Abr 30, 2008)

Compruebalo con el consumo mensual de energia ... prueba con un mes conectada  y otro no la desconectes y ve cuanto varia tu cuenta mensual  ... jeje creo que serviria


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2008)

Arze_Bless dijo:
			
		

> Compruebalo con el consumo mensual de energia ... prueba con un mes conectada  y otro no la desconectes y ve cuanto varia tu cuenta mensual  ... jeje creo que serviria



Como hubiera dicho El General "La única verdad es la realidad"


Tambien habria que ver a que temparatura llega la heladera (Nevera) cuando esta apagada, si no conserva suficientemente el frio puede ser peligroso para la salud, se rompe la cadena de frio y comienza la descomposicion de los elementos guardados.


----------

